# [SOLVED] Widgi.Toolbar



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

Is widgi.toolbar something to worry about?

According to Spybot I had six occurrences of it in a netbook. Spybot took out four and could not remove the last two, because they were "in use", even after rebooting and rescanning with nothing else running. 

The spybot log tells me where to find them, but there is no such directory even with hidden files shown. 

Malwarebyes does not find them. Avast does not find them. 

Should I worry?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*

Could you give us the exact error (location) spybot is giving you?

BG


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*



Basementgeek said:


> Could you give us the exact error (location) spybot is giving you?
> 
> BG


Here is the fix log from spybot, some fixed, some not. 

Widgi.Toolbar: [SBI $21855786] User settings (Registry key, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-724223114-981428568-4039481322-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{B922D405-6D13-4A2B-AE89-08A030DA4402}

Widgi.Toolbar: [SBI $BA954ED7] User settings (Registry key, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-724223114-981428568-4039481322-1001\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{B922D405-6D13-4A2B-AE89-08A030DA4402}

Widgi.Toolbar: [SBI $9A5B542E] Search hook (Registry value, fixed)
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-724223114-981428568-4039481322-1001\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks\{B922D405-6D13-4A2B-AE89-08A030DA4402}

Widgi.Toolbar: [SBI $16C3A07B] Settings (Registry value, fixing failed)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders\C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Spigot\

Widgi.Toolbar: [SBI $000389AB] Settings (Registry value, fixing failed)
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\Folders\C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Spigot\Search Settings\

DoubleClick: Tracking cookie (Chrome: Chrome) (Cookie, fixed)


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*



> Is widgi.toolbar something to worry about?


Not particularly. It's a toolbar. Most toolbars can be uninstalled via the Control Panel and removed from browsers search engine providers.



> could not remove the last two, because they were "in use", even after rebooting and rescanning with nothing else running.


Try scanning in Safe Mode.

Does this folder exist?
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Spigot

The items Spybot is still detecting are orphaned registry keys. If you know your way around regedit you can remove the value manually. If you don't have experience in regedit, don't do it.


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*



tetonbob said:


> Not particularly. It's a toolbar. Most toolbars can be uninstalled via the Control Panel and removed from browsers search engine providers.
> 
> Try scanning in Safe Mode.
> 
> ...


I normally use Firefox. Chrome is installed. Neither show anything of the sort as tool bar or extensions. 

Control panel does not show it. 

I did not try scanning in safe mode. 

The folder does not exist if I go thru C:\Program files. 
and "search" can't find it .


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*

Again, scan in the safe mode as that should stop it from starting up (running). It is hard to delete since it is running.

BG


----------



## Gene145 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*

OK! Safe mode scanning says it has been removed. 

Thanks for the help/.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Widgi.Toolbar*

:thumb:

Well done.


----------

